# Suicide attack in Talokan kills 2 German Soldiers



## vonGarvin (28 May 2011)

From here




> *  Am 28. Mai gegen 14:10 Uhr mitteleuropäischer Sommerzeit (16:40 Uhr afghanischer Ortszeit) wurde auf den Gouverneurspalast in Talokan ein Sprengstoffanschlag verübt. *
> 
> Nach derzeitigem Erkenntnisstand sind zwei deutsche Soldaten gefallen. Drei deutsche Soldaten, darunter der Kommandeur des Regionalkommandos Nord, Generalmajor Markus Kneip, wurden verwundet. Die medizinische Versorgung wurde eingeleitet.
> ...
> ...



Technoviking translation:



> * Around 1410 Central European Summer Time (1640 Afghan time) there was an attack using explosives on the Governor's palace in Talokan*
> According to the latest information available, two German soldiers have died in the attack.  Three German soldiers were wounded, including the commander of Regional Command (North), Major General Makus Kneip.  The wounded have been given medical treatment at the scene.
> ...
> 
> ...



Though it's sad to say that casualties are an everyday occurence in Afghanistan, it stands out that the commander of RC (North) was wounded.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

English accounts at Reuters, Canadian Press/Associated Press and AFP.

Taliban's version of events attached.


----------

